# Adani: "Il dio del calcio faccia vincere Messi. Posseduto da Maradona."



## Toby rosso nero (17 Dicembre 2022)

Intervista ad Adani sul Corriere della Sera:

"Messi dribbla i cammelli? Ha fatto di più: per preparare l’assist del 3-0, ha portato a spasso lungo tutta la fascia il più forte difensore dei Mondiali, Josko Gvardiol. In quel momento Messi era posseduto da Maradona.
Da quando è morto io penso ogni giorno a Maradona. Intendeva che il calcio argentino non finiva con lui. Il giorno del suo ritiro, della sua morte sportiva, Diego pronunciò la frase più importante nella storia del football. La pelota no se mancha. Lui aveva sbagliato, e pagato. Ma il pallone non si macchia. Come il pennacchio di Cyrano.

Messi da diciotto anni ha una continuità non umana. Però ogni generazione ha il suo eroe. Per me il più grande è stato Maradona.
Tra gli italiani Baggio, poi Pirlo. Maldini il più grande difensore, ma gli immortali sono in attacco.

I sudamericani? Andai a trovare Almeyda a Buenos Aires, un hermano, e scoprii il River. Di notte non dormivo: guardavo il campionato argentino, quello uruguagio, la Copa Libertadores, la Copa America... Cos’hanno di speciale? Il sangue bollente. Le giocate di strada. Messi di solito scannerizza il campo, ha un radar che gli fa vedere cose che altri non vedono, ma l’altra sera quel dribbling sulla fascia è stato una giocata di strada.

La Garra Charrua e l’artiglio degli indios. È la rabbia con cui i nativi si difesero dagli invasori. Non si capisce il calcio sudamericano se non si coglie quel senso di ribellione che viene da dentro, che non accetta un No come risposta. È una passione al bordo della follia. L’ Uruguay è una delle due grandi passioni della mia vita, miracolo del calcio.
Obdulio Varela, detto _El N.egro Jefe_,el Capitan leader degli eroi del 1950. Segna il Brasile. El Capitan capisce che se l’Uruguay si sbilancia all’attacco, è finita* (nota del Corriere: Adani piange parlando del Capitan)*

I telespettatori si lamentano? Vogliono emozioni, io cerco di darle.
Mi hanno spedito in panchina per la finale. Un giocatore non deve chiedere all'allenatore perché. Era già previsto.

Bobo Tv? È la cosa più rivoluzionaria. Mi sa che qualche suo collega giornalista la patisce un po’. Cassano non ne azzecca una? Bugia. Antonio è un generoso. Siete voi che volete sempre ridurlo al trash. L’avete preso in giro quando disse che Julian Alvarez era meglio di Haaland;

Chi vince? La favorita è la Francia: 55 a 45. Ma preghiamo il dio del calcio perché ponga una mano sulla testa di Leo Messi."


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervista ad Adani sul Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Messi dribbla i cammelli? Ha fatto di più: per preparare l’assist del 3-0, ha portato a spasso lungo tutta la fascia il più forte difensore dei Mondiali, Josko Gvardiol. In quel momento Messi era posseduto da Maradona.
> Da quando è morto io penso ogni giorno a Maradona. Intendeva che il calcio argentino non finiva con lui. Il giorno del suo ritiro, della sua morte sportiva, Diego pronunciò la frase più importante nella storia del football. La pelota no se mancha. Lui aveva sbagliato, e pagato. Ma il pallone non si macchia. Come il pennacchio di Cyrano.
> ...


Mi tocca tifare francia , pensa un po quanto mi emozioni. 
Talmente emozionato che preferisco la modalità mute.
Avrei preferito pure le vuvuzele, se ci fossero state.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Intervista delirante. . Quanto godrei se domani prendi una baguette nel deretano


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervista ad Adani sul Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Messi dribbla i cammelli? Ha fatto di più: per preparare l’assist del 3-0, ha portato a spasso lungo tutta la fascia il più forte difensore dei Mondiali, Josko Gvardiol. In quel momento Messi era posseduto da Maradona.
> Da quando è morto io penso ogni giorno a Maradona. Intendeva che il calcio argentino non finiva con lui. Il giorno del suo ritiro, della sua morte sportiva, Diego pronunciò la frase più importante nella storia del football. La pelota no se mancha. Lui aveva sbagliato, e pagato. Ma il pallone non si macchia. Come il pennacchio di Cyrano.
> ...



Penso che sua l'opinionista/telecronista che capisce meno di calcio in assoluto.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Intervista delirante. . Quanto godrei se domani prendi una baguette nel deretano


Io posso anche capire e accettare che il buon Adani abbia la passione per il calcio sudamericano ( se non erro fu lui a consigliare a De Rossi di chiudere la carriera in Argentina) ma non è che questa passione possa essere trasmessa agli altri urlando.

Credo si stia diffondendo un malcostume tra opinionisti , commentatori, ma potrei allegare il discorso anche a dirigenti e procuratori: in troppi pretendono di ergersi al ruolo di protagonisti al di sopra della palla, della partita e della giocata.
Adani che urla a una giocata di Messi non si rende conto che eclissa Messi ?
A maggior ragione se il telecronista percepisce che il tutto è costruito ed esagerato.
Quando la giocata è bella genera stupore e non urla e ,credimi, delle volte rimpiango la meraviglia vera di Pizzul al cospetto di un gran gol. Pizzul che forse non era esattamente tecnico nel descrivere un gesto di campo ma si percepiva che era veramente coinvolto ma discreto.
Ma ormai in questo mondo ha ragione chi urla e chi sgomita per la visibilità.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervista ad Adani sul Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Messi dribbla i cammelli? Ha fatto di più: per preparare l’assist del 3-0, ha portato a spasso lungo tutta la fascia il più forte difensore dei Mondiali, Josko Gvardiol. In quel momento Messi era posseduto da Maradona.
> Da quando è morto io penso ogni giorno a Maradona. Intendeva che il calcio argentino non finiva con lui. Il giorno del suo ritiro, della sua morte sportiva, Diego pronunciò la frase più importante nella storia del football. La pelota no se mancha. Lui aveva sbagliato, e pagato. Ma il pallone non si macchia. Come il pennacchio di Cyrano.
> ...


 
Questo è veramente uno spostato.


----------



## sampapot (17 Dicembre 2022)

un telecronista dovrebbe essere imparziale...spero di non sentirlo più in tv a parlare di calcio


----------



## Swaitak (17 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervista ad Adani sul Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Messi dribbla i cammelli? Ha fatto di più: per preparare l’assist del 3-0, ha portato a spasso lungo tutta la fascia il più forte difensore dei Mondiali, Josko Gvardiol. In quel momento Messi era posseduto da Maradona.
> Da quando è morto io penso ogni giorno a Maradona. Intendeva che il calcio argentino non finiva con lui. Il giorno del suo ritiro, della sua morte sportiva, Diego pronunciò la frase più importante nella storia del football. La pelota no se mancha. Lui aveva sbagliato, e pagato. Ma il pallone non si macchia. Come il pennacchio di Cyrano.
> ...


si è pippato Messi e tutti i cammelli


----------



## Kayl (17 Dicembre 2022)

Cassano un generoso? Ha preso venti volte più du quel che ha dato in campo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io posso anche capire e accettare che il buon Adani abbia la passione per il calcio sudamericano ( se non erro fu lui a consigliare a De Rossi di chiudere la carriera in Argentina) ma non è che questa passione possa essere trasmessa agli altri urlando.
> 
> Credo si stia diffondendo un malcostume tra opinionisti , commentatori, ma potrei allegare il discorso anche a dirigenti e procuratori: in troppi pretendono di ergersi al ruolo di protagonisti al di sopra della palla, della partita e della giocata.
> Adani che urla a una giocata di Messi non si rende conto che eclissa Messi ?
> ...


Quello che sdoganò gli urli nel calcio fu Piccinini. Primi anni 2000. Da lì in poi tutti a urlare. 
L'ultimo pagliaccio che urla sempre è Palladilardo di dazn, inascoltabile. Fanno così perché non hanno niente da raccontare, non sanno raccontare la partita.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Dicembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> un telecronista dovrebbe essere imparziale...spero di non sentirlo più in tv a parlare di calcio


È alla rai,quindi lo sentirai in coppa Italia e nations league.


----------



## TheKombo (17 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervista ad Adani sul Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Messi dribbla i cammelli? Ha fatto di più: per preparare l’assist del 3-0, ha portato a spasso lungo tutta la fascia il più forte difensore dei Mondiali, Josko Gvardiol. In quel momento Messi era posseduto da Maradona.
> Da quando è morto io penso ogni giorno a Maradona. Intendeva che il calcio argentino non finiva con lui. Il giorno del suo ritiro, della sua morte sportiva, Diego pronunciò la frase più importante nella storia del football. La pelota no se mancha. Lui aveva sbagliato, e pagato. Ma il pallone non si macchia. Come il pennacchio di Cyrano.
> ...


Ribadisco, vuole fare il Federico Buffa "calcistico" ma non vale mezza unghia dell'originale


----------



## sampapot (17 Dicembre 2022)

paragone improponibile...Buffa è di un altro pianeta


----------



## TheKombo (17 Dicembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> paragone improponibile...Buffa è di un altro pianeta


Fai di un'altra galassia proprio


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervista ad Adani sul Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Messi dribbla i cammelli? Ha fatto di più: per preparare l’assist del 3-0, ha portato a spasso lungo tutta la fascia il più forte difensore dei Mondiali, Josko Gvardiol. In quel momento Messi era posseduto da Maradona.
> Da quando è morto io penso ogni giorno a Maradona. Intendeva che il calcio argentino non finiva con lui. Il giorno del suo ritiro, della sua morte sportiva, Diego pronunciò la frase più importante nella storia del football. La pelota no se mancha. Lui aveva sbagliato, e pagato. Ma il pallone non si macchia. Come il pennacchio di Cyrano.
> ...


Questo qui è uno squilibrato. Punto.
“L’avete preso in giro quando disse che Julian Alvarez era meglio di Haaland”: da quando Alvarez è meglio del norvegese? La loro faziosità li sta accecando a livelli inverosimili. Sono dei fanatici e, nel caso di Cassano, c’è una massiccia dose di incompetenza dettata dal pregiudizio.


----------



## dadensa (17 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervista ad Adani sul Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Messi dribbla i cammelli? Ha fatto di più: per preparare l’assist del 3-0, ha portato a spasso lungo tutta la fascia il più forte difensore dei Mondiali, Josko Gvardiol. In quel momento Messi era posseduto da Maradona.
> Da quando è morto io penso ogni giorno a Maradona. Intendeva che il calcio argentino non finiva con lui. Il giorno del suo ritiro, della sua morte sportiva, Diego pronunciò la frase più importante nella storia del football. La pelota no se mancha. Lui aveva sbagliato, e pagato. Ma il pallone non si macchia. Come il pennacchio di Cyrano.
> ...


È un peccato..io di Adani tendevo ad apprezzare il fatto che non si limitasse a fare il compitino da commentatore ma si vedeva che aveva una spinta in più data dalla passione e dalla voglia anche di studiare non solo il calcio ma anche ciò che sta dietro. Il che è solo un bene, come in tutti i lavori dove la ricerca continua della propria formazione è l'arma della crescita. Di per sé io ammiro sempre, in qualsiasi ambito, chi cerca di dare un qualcosa in più senza doppi fini e secondo me lui era uno di questi.
La passione sudamericana lo ha portato all'ossessione e alla perdita della professionalità. 
Quando non è "eccitato" dice anche cose interessanti. Il problema è che poi perde il lume e perde di serietà verso se stesso e chi lo ascolta.
Si può essere appassionati mantenendo il giusto equilibrio, il primo che mi viene in mente è il buon Massimo Marianella con Drogba.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Dicembre 2022)

Fossi in lui andrei all'anagrafe per diventare Leo Armando Maradani


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2022)

incredibile mi farà odiare meno la vittoria francese.
diciamo che comunque andrà, godrò e soffrirò.


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Dicembre 2022)

oggi alla Rai i 4 di bobo tv davano le percentuali di vittoria della finale.
Tutti abbottonati sul 50 e 50 ma la frase fastidiosa che ognuno dei 4 ha pronunciato a pappagallo dopo Adani è stata: "incrociamo le dita".
Come se all' italia fregasse qualcosa di messi e de paul.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> paragone improponibile...Buffa è di un altro pianeta



Tra tutti e due...


----------



## folletto (17 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervista ad Adani sul Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Messi dribbla i cammelli? Ha fatto di più: per preparare l’assist del 3-0, ha portato a spasso lungo tutta la fascia il più forte difensore dei Mondiali, Josko Gvardiol. In quel momento Messi era posseduto da Maradona.
> Da quando è morto io penso ogni giorno a Maradona. Intendeva che il calcio argentino non finiva con lui. Il giorno del suo ritiro, della sua morte sportiva, Diego pronunciò la frase più importante nella storia del football. La pelota no se mancha. Lui aveva sbagliato, e pagato. Ma il pallone non si macchia. Come il pennacchio di Cyrano.
> ...


Cara RAI liberati di tutti i pagliacci che paghi, siamo nel 2022, quasi 2023. Sveglia!


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Su una cosa sono d'accordo con Adani: che serve davvero il dio del calcio per far vincere l'Argentina. La Francia è decisamente superiore.


----------



## ARKANA (17 Dicembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Questo qui è uno squilibrato. Punto.
> “L’avete preso in giro quando disse che Julian Alvarez era meglio di Haaland”: da quando Alvarez è meglio del norvegese? La loro faziosità li sta accecando a livelli inverosimili. Sono dei fanatici e, nel caso di Cassano, c’è una massiccia dose di *incompetenza dettata dal pregiudizio.*


Hai centrato il punto secondo me, cassano ormai si è talmente tanto "impantanato" su certe sue convinzioni ad esempio come su messi o su julian alvarez che è meglio di haaland che ormai a prescindere da quello che succede porta avanti questa sua narrazione negando spesso e volentieri la realtà, mi ricorda un documentario che vidi tempo fa su netflix sui terrapiattisti, a un certo punto uno scienziato disse una frase che secondo me calza a pennello per cassano: ormai sono talmente dentro e talmente convinti di quello che dicono che preferiscono cambiare la realtà piuttosto che il loro punto di vista


----------



## Blu71 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervista ad Adani sul Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Messi dribbla i cammelli? Ha fatto di più: per preparare l’assist del 3-0, ha portato a spasso lungo tutta la fascia il più forte difensore dei Mondiali, Josko Gvardiol. In quel momento Messi era posseduto da Maradona.
> Da quando è morto io penso ogni giorno a Maradona. Intendeva che il calcio argentino non finiva con lui. Il giorno del suo ritiro, della sua morte sportiva, Diego pronunciò la frase più importante nella storia del football. La pelota no se mancha. Lui aveva sbagliato, e pagato. Ma il pallone non si macchia. Come il pennacchio di Cyrano.
> ...



Persona di rara antipatia e stupidità.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Dicembre 2022)

Ma vai a c4gare pirla!
Mi spiace solo che non posso nemmeno tifare Francia, sarebbe bello se annullassero tutto visto la mafia che c'è stata sotto questi mondiali. Ma non accadrà mai


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Sto scemo del villaggio fa venir voglia di tifare Francia.... FRANCIA per dio.....


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Dicembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> oggi alla Rai i 4 di bobo tv davano le percentuali di vittoria della finale.
> Tutti abbottonati sul 50 e 50 ma la frase fastidiosa che ognuno dei 4 ha pronunciato a pappagallo dopo Adani è stata: "incrociamo le dita".
> Come se all' italia fregasse qualcosa di messi e de paul.


La bobotv ennesimo prodotto del sistema (che non esiste ovviamente)


----------



## mil77 (17 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tra tutti e due...


Seeee va beh Buffa è un fuoriclasse assoluto non ne esiste uno che minimamente si avvicini.


----------



## mil77 (17 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quello che sdoganò gli urli nel calcio fu Piccinini. Primi anni 2000. Da lì in poi tutti a urlare.
> L'ultimo pagliaccio che urla sempre è Palladilardo di dazn, inascoltabile. Fanno così perché non hanno niente da raccontare, non sanno raccontare la partita.


Si ma Piccinini e Pardo sono telecronisti. Adani è la spalla che in 30 secondi dovrebbe spiegare le cose tecniche.


----------



## mil77 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervista ad Adani sul Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Messi dribbla i cammelli? Ha fatto di più: per preparare l’assist del 3-0, ha portato a spasso lungo tutta la fascia il più forte difensore dei Mondiali, Josko Gvardiol. In quel momento Messi era posseduto da Maradona.
> Da quando è morto io penso ogni giorno a Maradona. Intendeva che il calcio argentino non finiva con lui. Il giorno del suo ritiro, della sua morte sportiva, Diego pronunciò la frase più importante nella storia del football. La pelota no se mancha. Lui aveva sbagliato, e pagato. Ma il pallone non si macchia. Come il pennacchio di Cyrano.
> ...


Solo perché lo dici tu spero che perda.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quello che sdoganò gli urli nel calcio fu Piccinini. Primi anni 2000. Da lì in poi tutti a urlare.
> L'ultimo pagliaccio che urla sempre è Palladilardo di dazn, inascoltabile. Fanno così perché non hanno niente da raccontare, non sanno raccontare la partita.



Sì però Piccinini per me è di ben altro livello.
Sarà che lo associo al periodo delle superiori, alla fine i ricordi dell'adolescenza son quelli che uno si porta più dietro, specie considerando che in quegli anni il Milan era veramente il top del top. 
Sciabolata morbida, rete incredibile, ancora lui!, mucchio selvaggio ecc... 
Altro che cammelli e cammellieri.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sì però Piccinini per me è di ben altro livello.
> Sarà che lo associo al periodo delle superiori, alla fine i ricordi dell'adolescenza son quelli che uno si porta più dietro, specie considerando che in quegli anni il Milan era veramente il top del top.
> Sciabolata morbida, rete incredibile, ancora lui!, mucchio selvaggio ecc...
> Altro che cammelli e cammellieri.


Perché lui ti fa emozionare, Adani invece ti fa venir voglia di dar fuoco alla TV


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sì però Piccinini per me è di ben altro livello.
> Sarà che lo associo al periodo delle superiori, alla fine i ricordi dell'adolescenza son quelli che uno si porta più dietro, specie considerando che in quegli anni il Milan era veramente il top del top.
> Sciabolata morbida, rete incredibile, ancora lui!, mucchio selvaggio ecc...
> Altro che cammelli e cammellieri.



Anche io ricordo quel Sandro con affetto, anche perché conduceva Controcampo che credo sia stata in assoluto la miglior trasmissione di calcio Italiana.

Piccinini poi all'epoca era spontaneo, non forzava la mano, si sentiva che era fatto così e basta e la cosa traspariva anche al pubblico.
Adani oltre ad essere odioso è falso come una banconota da 3€


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> *La bobotv* ennesimo prodotto del sistema (che non esiste ovviamente)



È rivolta ad un pubblico di raffinati cultori del calcio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Anche io ricordo quel Sandro con affetto, anche perché conduceva Controcampo che credo sia stata in assoluto la miglior trasmissione di calcio Italiana.
> 
> Piccinini poi all'epoca era spontaneo, non forzava la mano, si sentiva che era fatto così e basta e la cosa traspariva anche al pubblico.
> Adani oltre ad essere odioso è falso come una banconota da 3€


giusto per dire la falsità di AdAni: oggi durante Marocco Croazia,ringrazia la RAI e fa il bocca al lupo a Rimedio e di Gennaro per domani   dentro di sé starà rosicando come un castoro perché non lo hanno chiamato per la finale. Stesse zitto farebbe bella figura.


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chi vince? La favorita è la Francia: 55 a 45. Ma preghiamo il dio del calcio perché ponga una mano sulla testa di Leo Messi."


Se il Dio del calcio esistesse davvero, dovrebbe far vincere la Francia 6-0 per quanto hai rotto le palle con l'Argentina per tutti i mondiali.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Se il Dio del calcio esistesse davvero, *dovrebbe far vincere la Francia 6-0 per quanto hai rotto le palle con l'Argentina per tutti i mondiali.*



Adani:


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> giusto per dire la falsità di AdAni: oggi durante Marocco Croazia,ringrazia la RAI e fa il bocca al lupo a Rimedio e di Gennaro per domani   dentro di sé starà rosicando come un castoro perché non lo hanno chiamato per la finale. Stesse zitto farebbe bella figura.



Adani deve ringraziare di non fare il commento della finale perché se vincesse la Francia rimarrebbe secco in diretta.
Per la gioia di tanti


----------



## Maravich49 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Andato completo, peggio di Ciccio Valenti al Wrestling


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Dicembre 2022)

Messi fortissimo eh,
Ma se Mbappe domani vince parliamo di uno che a 23 anni avrebbe già due mondiali in bacheca….
E vista la squadrona che ha la Francia non è detto chiuda a soli 2 la carriera, anzi. E con 3 mondiali vinti nella storia c è stato solo Pelè. Se gioca fino a 34 anni ha altre 3 chance per raggiungerlo o superarlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Messi fortissimo eh,
> Ma se Mbappe domani vince parliamo di uno che a 23 anni avrebbe già due mondiali in bacheca….
> E vista la squadrona che ha la Francia non è detto chiuda a soli 2 la carriera, anzi. E con 3 mondiali vinti nella storia c è stato solo Pelè. Se gioca fino a 34 anni ha altre 3 chance per raggiungerlo o superarlo.


Bravissimo.


----------



## sampapot (19 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sì però Piccinini per me è di ben altro livello.
> Sarà che lo associo al periodo delle superiori, alla fine i ricordi dell'adolescenza son quelli che uno si porta più dietro, specie considerando che in quegli anni il Milan era veramente il top del top.
> *Sciabolata morbida, rete incredibile, ancora lui!, mucchio selvaggio ecc...*
> Altro che cammelli e cammellieri.


senza dimenticarsi quando segnava Sheva.....SHEVCHENKOOO!!!!


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Che palle PD. Con 'sti personaggi il calcio mi fa sempre più vomitare.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervista ad Adani sul Corriere della Sera:
> 
> "Messi dribbla i cammelli? Ha fatto di più: per preparare l’assist del 3-0, ha portato a spasso lungo tutta la fascia il più forte difensore dei Mondiali, Josko Gvardiol. In quel momento Messi era posseduto da Maradona.
> Da quando è morto io penso ogni giorno a Maradona. Intendeva che il calcio argentino non finiva con lui. Il giorno del suo ritiro, della sua morte sportiva, Diego pronunciò la frase più importante nella storia del football. La pelota no se mancha. Lui aveva sbagliato, e pagato. Ma il pallone non si macchia. Come il pennacchio di Cyrano.
> ...


Adani sta cambiando un po' il modo mainstream di raccontare il calcio in Italia.
Normale che divida, in un paese dove pure cambiare colore di scarpe è una rivoluzione.

Ma non è l'unico ad avere questo stile, anzi. Ormai tutti i giovani commentatori lo hanno (basta seguire le partite su Sportitalia per vederlo).

Per certi versi è rivoluzionario giusto in Italia, un paese che vive nel medioevo in tutto, perchè la ricerca dell'iperbole e dell'emozione durante il commento di un evento sportivo è roba che in TUTTI i paesi, proprio TUTTI i paesi avviene da 25 anni! Nel calcio, nel basket, nell'atletica. Era rimasta giusto la RAI, emittente che sappiamo bene secondo quali logiche funzioni.

Per me sta diventando prigioniero del proprio personaggio, perchè Adani è preparatissimo e ne sa tanto di calcio, infinitamente di piu degli altri commentatori (primo Di Gennaro, che ha commentato la finale). Conosce squadre, allenatori giocatori, ha opinioni approfondite, elaborate, in un mondo quello dei commentatori che è di una banalità vomitevole, di raccomandati soprattutto. Ma proprio per questo motivo verrà sempre ostacolato, cercando di ridurlo a macchietta.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Adani sta cambiando un po' il modo mainstream di raccontare il calcio in Italia.
> Normale che divida, in un paese dove pure cambiare colore di scarpe è una rivoluzione.
> 
> Ma non è l'unico ad avere questo stile, anzi. Ormai tutti i giovani commentatori lo hanno (basta seguire le partite su Sportitalia per vederlo).
> ...


almeno Adani ha come idolo Messi, quello delle nostre amichevoli estive si spippettava con Adli e CDK


----------

